# Hello Halloweenies!



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

This board looks great! Thought I would stop over here to say hi. How's it going?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Velcome to our house! Enter freely, and of your own will!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my little nightmarish slice of Halloween on the 'net! Feel free to make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Rocky!

Welcome! And enjoy your stay. No worries we don't bite *cough* well maybe some of us, muahahah. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to the Unpleasant Street Forums, where.... it's..... not 'un'pleasant.... to be?  

Ah hell, nevermind.  Welcome to the board, Rocky!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome! I think I'm going to stay cause I really like Halloween and it seems like a nice place to hang around.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to hell.... ^^

 :voorhees:


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh yeah, and you have a cool avatar.


----------

